# Tinted Moisturizer with no SPF



## kewlhat (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of a tinted moisturizer that does not contain SPF? I am allergic to the active ingredients and I know there's got to be *some* company out there that makes it without SPF. I know I can just take moisturizer and my foundation to thin it out a bit, but I just wanted to see if anyone knows of any brands that make it first.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 17, 2009)

i think smashbox has one.... and mdskin? maybe?? I went to sephora and they gave me a sample of two. I liked the smashbox one a lot. im also allergic to a lot of products with spf in it, and i had no reaction. but im not sure what ingredient im allergic to.


----------



## kewlhat (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations! Yeah, I'm not sure exactly what it is that I am allergic to, but I do know it is most products with SPF in them. It's not all of them, though. Only particular ones. Sounds like we might have similar situations. My allergy is worst on my lips (LM lip balm with SPF in it makes my lips go crazy! where as MAC TLCs are fine. weird.) and on my face, it just makes my skin itchy and bumpy. My face will get red for maybe a couple hours and then it eventually goes away. Not too bad of a reaction but annoying enough that I don't think it's worth sucking up and dealing with.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know if you're just looking for a tinted moisturizer, but if you're looking for it for the light coverage, you can check out MAC F&B, it's free of SPF.


----------



## girloflowers (Nov 18, 2009)

it could be that you're allergic to chemical sunscreens rather than physical sunscreens... check it out, i hope that helps!
other than that i would have suggested the MAC F&B too.. though again, it's not a moisturiser


----------



## ForgetRegret (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^ I love your avatar, GoF, beautiful! Sorry, just had to comment...LOL

...but yeah, even though F&B isn't a moisturizer, it DOES have the benefit of sticking around for a while, won't melt off your face...and it has a nice light coverage. You can always put moisturizer on under it, if you happen to find one with an SPF that you're not allergic to. ...which reminds me, what ones have you tried (tinted moisturizer I mean), and do you wear sunblock at all ever? I'm just curious to see if there's a common link to something your skin doesn't like.


----------



## kewlhat (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I have tried sunblock in both general forms (the face kind you get from CVS) and face moisturizers with sunblock (Lancome Bienfait, for example). I seem to be more sensitive to beauty products with SPF, but even sunblock from CVS creates a reaction (though milder). My face gets itchy and red/pink. It does not last for long (maybe a few hours) and it does eventually go away, but it is annoying. 

Foundation with SPF does not seem to bother my skin as I have never had a reaction to any foundation I've worn that has SPF in it, and I've worn more than one. 

I am allergic to most lip balms that have SPF or any active ingredients (like Blistex or Carmex). Some do not have any affect on me, for instance MAC TLCs and Chantecaille lip glosses that have SPF 15. I am, however, allergic to Laura Mercier tinted lip balms that have SPF, chapstick, Carmex, Blistex, and I think a Bobbi Brown balm that had SPF broke me out once (I can't remember). 

I tried a Laura Mercier tinted Moisturizer that has SPF 20 in it and I had the same reaction I have to Lancome Bienfait (an SPF "sunblock" moisturizer that you can wear under your makeup). I did wear the LM tinted moisturizer with a general regular face moisturizer under it, so the tinted moisturizer was not touching my skin directly (I guess).

Anyhow, I'm not sure what the common link is here. Maybe someone here has some insight?


----------

